# PES Review Seminar



## Adrock (Jul 26, 2009)

Has anyone taken Shanin Mansour's course? Was it worthwhile? I'm thinking of doing the PE Civil Review.


----------



## Adrock (Jul 26, 2009)

website: http://www.passpe.com/


----------



## Adrock (Jul 26, 2009)

I just registered for it, lets hope it helps.


----------



## opoya84 (Jan 6, 2011)

Adrock said:


> I just registered for it, lets hope it helps.



I'm thinking about taking his class. Was it worth it?


----------



## mon3im (Jan 7, 2011)

I only took the construction portion of the class and it did help a little in the absence of good review material....I would recommend the construction part. The other segments however are a big waste of time &amp; money as I heard from those who continued for all the classes.


----------

